

The Secrets of Princeton - fjw
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/07/opinion/sunday/douthat-the-secrets-of-princeton.html?_r=2&

======
theaceae
I am a woman with a degree from a top public university. When I was choosing
which college in the UC system to attend, I remember my mother having the
exact same advice in reference to the male/female ratios at the various
schools. And her advice came from the same place as Susan Patton's. I remember
her concern over the slightly greater percentage of women at Cal than men, but
she was comforted that the difference was significantly less than at UCLA.

This is how 'old boys clubs' are built, and this conversation happens far more
often than people realize.

Also fun to think about right now (in terms of vaguely shocking class
categories/distinctions): <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22000973>

~~~
jacques_chester
I just took this test and came up "Elite".

All I can say is: it's a funny old world where liking jazz makes a man higher
than his fellow man.

